# Treating Ear infection



## katkurz (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello, one of my rats has an ear infection. I know that there are a number of antibiotics and anti-inflammatories that are generally used to treat this. I was wondering if anyone has tried or heard of someone trying this product called:"Vibactra - All-Natural Antibiotic Alternative for Pets"
It is sold on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Vibactra-All-...e=UTF8&qid=1450037312&sr=1-1&keywords=baytril

I was hoping to avoid a vet visit, as I am in college and spending 100$-400$ is not an option for me, as much as I love my rats.

Thanks!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I really wouldn't use it unless you can find proper scientific evidence it works. Most natural remedies don't have this, and whilst some can help, they can also hinder and generally aren't a patch on proper anitbiotics which have been developed and tested on rats.

You also don't want to mess around with ear infections, they are very close to the brain so need dealing with quickly to make sure they don't spread, which can get serious fast. You want your rat on antibiotics and a steroid asap. I would personally go for amoxyicillin and baytril plus predinose (the steroid). Give this a good 3-4 week course and you should minimise the long term damage as well as treating the infection. You can get all of these online in the US, though I don't know the best places (being uk based), check out the facebook group "real rat lovers want to know" as its got some good links in its file section as well as dosing instrucitons.


----------



## katkurz (Dec 12, 2015)

I talked to the breeder I got my baby from and she is giving me some of the medicine I need (amoxycillin and ibuprofen) and I have ordered Baytril that will be here within the next day or so. 
I am curious, for those of you who have had a rat with an ear infection how quickly did it progress? She has had a head tilt for a week or so now and it hasn't gotten worse, so I'm beginning to wonder if she had a stroke?

I still have the antibiotics on the way and coming, but in the mean time just curious how your rats ear infections have progressed? Thanks


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Ibuprofen isn't nearly as effective as a steroid, and if you give it you cant give steroids for 24 hours, I would definitely try and get the pred instead. Its all about getting the inflammation down as quickly as possible to avoid long term damage, which is where a more potent anti inflammatory is more effective than ibuprofen.

Generally speaking it does vary how fast they move, some can stay static for a time, some can quickly get worse. Once on the meds then depending on how long you've left it without proper treatment they can actually keep the head tilt permanently, as it permanently damages the inner ear. Sometimes it resolves completely, sometimes it improves but they still have a residual tilt.

A stroke is very unlikey at this age, and you'd be able to spot it as its a one sided weakness, and tends to hit them hard and make them very ill for a while, its also often followed up by more strokes


----------



## katkurz (Dec 12, 2015)

The rat that has the infection is a little over a year old. 
but I will start her with the amoxycillin, baytril, and ibuprofen. 
I don't know how/where to get a stronger steroid (without vet)


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

check out the facebook group "real rat lovers want to know" in there files section they have links to most meds and where you can get them from in the US


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If your girl has had a head tilt for a week the damage is done. Steroids only have a finite early window to reduce head tilt/inflammation. The ibu will help with the inflammation (make sure to use 20 mg/kg), and the baytril/amoxi combo should hopefully kick the infection. The head tilt may lessen or may never change now, but once the active infection is cured she will adapt and be fine. It's better to treat at least 4 weeks for inner ear as they can be persistent and you won't really know when they are cured except the rat will be brighter, happier and more active.


----------



## katkurz (Dec 12, 2015)

Is there any harm to me treating her if it did end up being a stroke??


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

On it would be a similar treatment. If she was immobile or was weak on one side of her body that's more evidently stroke.


----------



## Adoptedfive (Nov 3, 2020)

Isamurat said:


> I really wouldn't use it unless you can find proper scientific evidence it works. Most natural remedies don't have this, and whilst some can help, they can also hinder and generally aren't a patch on proper anitbiotics which have been developed and tested on rats.
> 
> You also don't want to mess around with ear infections, they are very close to the brain so need dealing with quickly to make sure they don't spread, which can get serious fast. You want your rat on antibiotics and a steroid asap. I would personally go for amoxyicillin and baytril plus predinose (the steroid). Give this a good 3-4 week course and you should minimise the long term damage as well as treating the infection. You can get all of these online in the US, though I don't know the best places (being uk based), check out the facebook group "real rat lovers want to know" as its got some good links in its file section as well as dosing instrucitons.


Jemma is there anything you recommend if we can’t get to the vet? It is New Year’s Day and the only emergency vets open don’t treat rats. I have a 14 week old with a head tilt. Any recs on what to do for him in the meantime?


----------



## Edonarie (11 mo ago)

katkurz said:


> The rat that has the infection is a little over a year old.
> but I will start her with the amoxycillin, baytril, and ibuprofen.
> I don't know how/where to get a stronger steroid (without vet)


How much of these are you giving her? I have a rat with a head tilt.


----------

